# What to wear under shell



## adamh (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking for opinions on a good down jacket/fleece/anything else as an all around jacket to wear under my shell this winter. Not trying to spend more than $150 or so if I can help it. Any suggestions?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2010)

A thin base layer and then something like a Patagonia R1 fleece is usually enough for me. On really cold days I put on a Patagonia Nano Puff pullover instead of the fleece.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 13, 2010)

adamh - What shell do you have ?  Does it have any insulation ?


----------



## adamh (Oct 13, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> adamh - What shell do you have ?  Does it have any insulation ?



It's a North Face Venture. No insulation.


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2010)

adamh said:


> It's a North Face Venture. No insulation.


Is it zip in compatible?  If so, you may be able to get some good deals on TNF fleece jackets depending on your size.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2010)

i have a TNF uninsulated shell (says HyVent DT on sleeve, not sure if that is a model).  i wear it with an underarmor mock turtle neck + light weight no-name fleece for anything down to 25.  last season i switched to a jacket for colder temps but this year will be trying to just add a fleece jacket underneath with  hopes of wearing the shell all season.


----------



## adamh (Oct 13, 2010)

hammer said:


> Is it zip in compatible?  If so, you may be able to get some good deals on TNF fleece jackets depending on your size.



I tend to doubt it, but i'm not really sure exactly what that means.


----------



## marcski (Oct 13, 2010)

Depends on how your ski too.  I have a thin, no insulation Marmot Shell. I wear a relatively thin some type of poly/breathable shirt with at least a 1/4 zip and then a fleece vest.  I am good like that down to about 20-25.  If it dips below, I'll put on a thicker poly top and then if it gets down below I will wear a long sleeve fleece....weight of which depends on just how cold it is.    

IMHO, I have found that I actually stay warmer after by not overdressing and thereby not overheating.  May be a bit of a chill on the way up, but I just pull up the hood on the shell and I am better off over the course of the entire day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2010)

Depends on temperature, how active you are, and personal preferences. But other than that, anything other than cotton :wink:

I ski with a midweight fleece under mine most of the time. I put on heavier fleece and/or a heavier long underwear top if needed. There's no silver bullet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2010)

adamh said:


> I tend to doubt it, but i'm not really sure exactly what that means.



There would be a second zipper on the inside of your coat that a compatible fleece could zip into.


----------



## adamh (Oct 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> There would be a second zipper on the inside of your coat that a compatible fleece could zip into.



I don't believe I have that.


----------



## crank (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a NF shell with no insulation.  On cold days I wear a Columbia fleece zip up jacket.  When it gets hot I unzip the sucker.  Both my shell and fleece have vents I can unzip as well.  If it's warm I just wear a layer or 2 of cotton under my shell and it has yet to kill me or even give me mild hypothermia.  If it's ridiculously cold I weal a fleece under my fleece under my shell.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2010)

Marmot Driclime Windshirt (or the Catalyst with pockets). Just got this jacket and it is incredible. Amazing warmth for such a light weight wind jacket. Exterior is a shinny type slick surface which means extra jackets on top allow for easier motion (vs. jackets that are course exterior). I actually have a hard time wearing this jacket as a mid-layer because I get so damn hot when I am active. I think it would work ideally with ultra light weight base layer and a goretex shell. Might be too hot under a ski parka or an insulated shell. This has probably been my best clothing gear purchase ever.


----------



## darent (Oct 13, 2010)

wear a light merino wool base layer and a light fleece 1/4 zip mid layer to about 20 *. colder weather I add  a thicker fleece vest and when it gets real cold I add a long sleeve windblocker LLbean active fleece with pit vents under my  outer columbia or RPK shell


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 13, 2010)

On days down to around 20 I wear a Under Armour Cold gear turtle neck, and a t-shirt.  Below that i will throw on a lightly insulated vest.  On the below zero days I will wear a Carbon fleece instead of the vest.


----------



## skidbump (Oct 14, 2010)

Wickers light weight for base...cheap at /www.sierratradingpost.com,Mid wieght fleece 1/4 zip works most days.May add a fleece vest in teens .When it gets down to 0 or below i switch to a heavier jacket with 2 light base layers.
All were had for under 20 each layer..Fleece is fleece


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> On days down to around 20 I wear a Under Armour Cold gear turtle neck,



THIS is key for me. seems no matter what i wear over it i'm never cold with my UA shirt on.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 14, 2010)

I usually wear an unlined Gore-Tex shell as my outer layer. Under that I have a fleece jacket and a thin baselayer. The front of my bib usually is sandwiched between the fleece and the baselayer and that gives added warmth. I peel off or put on the layers as I go. We all react to cold temps differently but that set-up has worked for me even up to -35,


----------



## HD333 (Oct 14, 2010)

I run hot, my get up is:

Softshell NF Apex Bionic Coat
NF Fleece Vest
Patagucci longsleeve either 3/4 zip or mick neck thin baselayer


----------

